# Mitered Square Knitted Afghan



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit afghans - tons and tons of afghans - and am always on the lookout for new patterns. This one was in an e-mail from Berroco http://www.berroco.com/patterns/putnam. I never knitted mitered squares and this will be a challenge for me but it's just too pretty to pass up. I would like to do it in a washable yarn though. The suggested Berroco yarn is nice but only hand wash. I shouldn't bite the hand that gives me a free pattern and will think on it. Also, I will have to get the math thinking cap to put on. The finished afghan in the pattern is only 27" by 40 1/2" and, of course, knit the dreaded swatch! :roll:  :-D I'm thinking maybe James C. Brett Marble Chunky if I can find two complimentary colors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No problem to enlarge.... just do the rows 8 blocks long and add a couple extra rows. The principle is all th esame. As long as the yarn guage is the same.... it will be fine... Besides..... a blanket doesn't need to have perfect guage...... As long as the fabric looks as you like it....


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response, Dreamweaver. My problem is figuring out how much yarn I will need to make it the size that I would want. I get myself totally tangled if I change the gauge by using a bulkier yarn and increase the size of the needles, which I may do, hence the dreaded swatch! But, as you pointed out, they are squares and can be more easily dealt with. Any further suggestions would be appreciated.

When I saw the word "easy" to describe the pattern, I paid attention and went over the directions and found that it is indeed very clear even to joining the squares as one knits. I can't wait to get started but, as usual, have another project going right now that is almost finished and I still want to start the log cabin and quilt-type pattern.


----------



## puntos (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting this one. It's lovly. Will save it for the future.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Emell, I thought I was making up a pattern and knit a mitered squares afghan from James C. Brett Marble Chunky in jewltone. It came out beautiful and it's soft and best of all washable. It really was fun to knit too. Imagine my suprise when I saw the pattern on Berroco.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I cast on 43 stitches, using size 10 needles, and got 14 squares from one ball of James C. Brett Marble Chunky. Thought this might help you figure out how much yarn to buy.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I did one for my living room with all with handspun squares. I just improvised for a border.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I am currently making the Hue Shift afghan. There are 50 squares worked on 49 stitches. The pattern calls for 1 100 gram skein each of 10 colors and 2 100 skeins of the edging color. I have so far completed 32 squares.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Emell, I thought I was making up a pattern and knit a mitered squares afghan from James C. Brett Marble Chunky in jewltone. It came out beautiful and it's soft and best of all washable. It really was fun to knit too. Imagine my suprise when I saw the pattern on Berroco.


I can only imagine. I'm not that clever. I came out as a "contented" knitter on the recent quiz. Must have a pattern otherwise I'm lost. I have to look for that color.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I cast on 43 stitches, using size 10 needles, and got 14 squares from one ball of James C. Brett Marble Chunky. Thought this might help you figure out how much yarn to buy.


Oh, thank you so much for that info. What's the size of the squares? Will save me from going batty trying to figure it out. I used the James C. Brett Marble Chunky for an afghan I knit about two years ago. I never saw so much yarn in one ball and, in fact, I still have some leftover yarn.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Ginaellen said:


> I am currently making the Hue Shift afghan. There are 50 squares worked on 49 stitches. The pattern calls for 1 100 gram skein each of 10 colors and 2 100 skeins of the edging color. I have so far completed 32 squares.


That is absolutely gorgeous. I love the colors and they way they blend in with one another and yet stand on their own.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I did one for my living room with all with handspun squares. I just improvised for a border.


Quite beautiful. And handspun yarn. All the people on KP are just so clever and creative. I don't think I will ever reach those ranks but I try.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-blanket
Here's a link to the mitered. Square blanket i made. It may give you some more ideas. Have fun!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

My squares came out around 5 1/2"each after the join.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

WestLAmum said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-blanket
> Here's a link to the mitered. Square blanket i made. It may give you some more ideas. Have fun!


Just beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I may try this with homespun. Love your edging.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> My squares came out around 5 1/2"each after the join.


Thanks. That helps quite a bit.

What's the final measurement of your afghan Sutallee? My stepson has requested that his next afghan be loooonnnngggg and wide. I don't know if I will try the mitered square for him and do have others in mind to suit his wish.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

You can use any yarn and change sizes of the mitered corner squares by remembering to have the same number of stitches on each side of the center 3 that you are using to decrease. I've made several blankets using varigated yarn, cotton for dishcloths and even rearranging & bo to make baby bibs with the squares.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tht color shift afghan is beautiful! I have thought about the mitered squares but just have not gotten started yet! So much else in line ahead of it!


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

I have some James Brett chunky and would love to see your swatch to see what it turns out like please keep us updated


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

This is an old, old pattern/concept, recently come back in favor - I have both old and newer instructions and, I think, the newer arrangements and colors are DEFINITELY more interesting. One lady in my knit (for charity) group also puts the blocks together for a sleeveless type pullover vest - somehow she "adjusts" the 2 blocks at front neck edge so it has a little joggy-cutout place - really clever, I think.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I also received this and I am saving it to make. I, with you, will not use a hand wash only yarn. I think once it is started and practiced it will be OK. Please post a picture when you are finished. Revan


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

OK, I'm back with more questions. Since I extra ordered on the yarn for my stepson so I could kit the looonnngggg afghan he wants - apple green and yellow - I was wondering how that would look in a mitered square afghan or if it would look better in something like the Berroco or Brett yarns, more interest and more colorful? I could then keep searching for another pattern for the apple green and yellow.


----------

